# please help BUNNY has sore swollen paws



## jamierenae (May 4, 2009)

Hi I have a approx 1 1/2 yrs old Mini Rex who weight about 6 lbs........ I have read the 
internet over and over and it appears that its sore hocks but on front paw.

I took him to a vet that was highly recommended as a vet specializing in rabbits and I 
feel like he doesnt seem to know too much about bunnies even so he claims he 
does. I told him I really think my bunny is in pain so he tested him for 
Ringworm I told him he was already tested 3 month ago by my dogs vet and it was 
negative.... he seems to ignore the sores and told me I should just put aloe or 
vitamin E oil on it. I feel so helpless the poor thing must be in pain. I can 
take a picture would you mind looking at it? 

Thanks in advance I am frustrated and dont know where else I can take him to a 
true bunny expert for help everyone I call says yeah we seen a bunny but are not specialized.

They look like really red "pimples" on hisfront paws where the nails areon the bottom....

he keeps lickin em and flickin them....it must hurt him. I put aloe on him twice today and some vitamin e oil

i did use preparation H as suggested in some articles but the vet actually yelled at me today for doing that and said I wasnt the expert he was and that cream could kill my bunny. Any suggestions?

Thanks so much in advance.

how can I post pictures here??? of his paws I put one in my profile


----------



## Maureen Las (May 4, 2009)

You can download photos from your computer to a photo holding sitelike 

photobucket 


http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=25443&forum_id=66
"I looked at the avatar pic and don't know what this could be although i do know that rexes are prone to feet problems > 
Your location in your profile would also help us find you a vet that may be more helpful than the one that you have...


----------



## tonyshuman (May 5, 2009)

If it is sore hocks, the best way to deal with them in my experience is put bag balm/udder cream/a lotion for cow udders on it. Then make sure his feet aren't in contact with feces or urine-soaked bedding, as this can cause sore hocks. Another potential cause is wire flooring or hard flooring all the time. Putting down a board on wire or old towels on hard surface helps. I personally prefer to use screens or grates in my litterboxes to keep feet away from urine and poo.

Like angieluv said, rexes are prone to sore hocks. However, they usually show up first on the back feet, and from your description it sounds like it may not actually be sore hocks. Pictures would be good. 

This library article on sore hocks has pics of them in the links: http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=11953&forum_id=10


----------



## jamierenae (May 5, 2009)

thanks for replying....

hope this helps... any suggestions would be appreciated my bunnies live in their own room.... they are not confined to a cage... got towels and blankets in an area to lay on... got a cage where they go potty and eat & drink and got linoleum floor where they can run around on


----------



## tonyshuman (May 5, 2009)

Well, that does look like sore hocks to me, now that I can see it up close. I would try the bag balm lotion. It sounds like they have the option to be on soft flooring, so that isn't likely to be a cause. Another possibility is a fungal skin infection, if the bag balm (or neosporin without pain medication in it) doesn't make it improve a lot. It does look painful, but there aren't many scabs or sores, just dry calloused skin, so I don't think it's extremely painful. You could ask the doctor to give your bun some Metacam (as long as he's properly hydrated) to help with pain. I wouldn't want him to be on that for more than a week though, since it can cause kidney damage if taken for a long time.


----------



## Maureen Las (May 5, 2009)

I cannot see for sure butare his nails too long.? if they are this causes the foot to hit the floor at an abnormal angle. which could contribute to sore hocks. if you want the quick to move back get in a habit of taking off a little at a time .

bag balm works good....

poor little bun; it looks sore...


----------



## JimD (May 5, 2009)

*angieluv wrote: *


> I cannot see for sure butare his nails too long.? if they are this causes the foot to hit the floor at an abnormal angle. which could contribute to sore hocks. if you want the quick to move back get in a habit of taking off a little at a time .
> 
> bag balm works good....



I was also thinking the length of the nails may be contibuting to the issue...if not being the actual cause.

And Bag Balm is great stuff!


----------



## OakRidgeRabbits (May 6, 2009)

First of all, the rabbit desperately needs his nails trimmed! That is definitely what is causing the sore hocks.

Secondly, I highly suggest preparation H. I've never dealt with sore hocks myself, but I've heard that it dries up and starts healing almost overnight. Apply it once a day everyday until he's better.


----------



## tonyshuman (May 6, 2009)

TBH, I have seen my share of shelter bunnies with nails that couldn't be cut shorter than that. If you can, cutting them shorter would be good. If not, of course don't cut into the quick. It's totally possible that if the nails are in fact too long, they are causing him to walk funny. However, since rexes have such long fur, their nails often look longer and like I said, I've seen bunnies with nails that had to be that long because their quick was that long.

Any luck finding Bag Balm?


----------

